# Oris Aquis. Which size?



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm looking for a blue dial, black ring type diver watch. I like couple Seikos (SPB149 specially) but i also like Oris Aquis a lot. Problem is, i want to change straps on this watch and Oris design is not very good at this. It's lugs are different and demand special straps. Still i saw 43,5mm version can be had on bracelet, blue and black rubber strap and also leather. So this is fine for me. 

But my wrist is 6,8 inches (17 cm) and i think 43,5 version is too big (24mm straps are huge). 41,5 version with 22mm straps would be perfect, but there is only bracelet and black rubber available for it, no blue rubber or leather. 

I would be very happy if owners of this watch tell me how it wears on smaller wrist or availability of straps for 41,5 version?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

The Aquis wears small. I can pull off the 43.5 on my 6.3" wrist, if just barely. For comparison, I can NOT pull off the 42mm Oris Diver 65. The 39.5 Aquis, which nominally would be perfect for me, feels a bit small. The 41.5 is probably just right for me, but I haven't had a chance to try it on. If your wrist is flat, and you like the watch to fill your wrist, the 43.5 may be just right for you.

Alternatively, I am guessing that most decent custom strap makers can make you a variety of custom leather straps for your Aquis. And they probably won't be any more expensive than Oris's own leather straps, and perhaps even cheaper. I have had a Horween shell cordovan strap made for under $100.

Aquis 43.5mm on 6.3" wrist: 









Aquis 39.5mm on 6.3" wrist:


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Inter


Earl Grey said:


> The Aquis wears small. I can pull off the 43.5 on my 6.3" wrist, if just barely. For comparison, I can NOT pull off the 42mm Oris Diver 65. The 39.5 Aquis, which nominally would be perfect for me, feels a bit small. The 41.5 is probably just right for me, but I haven't had a chance to try it on. If your wrist is flat, and you like the watch to fill your wrist, the 43.5 may be just right for you.
> 
> Alternatively, I am guessing that most decent custom strap makers can make you a variety of custom leather straps for your Aquis. And they probably won't be any more expensive than Oris's own leather straps, and perhaps even cheaper. I have had a Horween shell cordovan strap made for under $100.
> 
> ...


Interesting. On this photo 43.5 doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris divers wear small so you really need to try before you buy.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

I can't try it, because there is no AD in my country unfortunately. I'm going back and forward with 43.5 vs 41.5 mm. My wrist is 17cm (6,8 inches) and top is 5,5 cm (2,16 inches) wide.
I also really like Clipperton version Aquis and different strap options and both come only for 43,5mm watch. 

I own a big watch with 24mm strap already (Panerai) and i think i can pull it off just fine. On the other hand, smaller watch would be more comfortable.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

The 43mm should be fine. As others mentioned it wears small due to the case design and short lug length. I have about the same size wrist and you and the 43mm feels great on me. I tried the 40mm when it was released and didn't like it. Felt too stubby for me.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> The 43mm should be fine. As others mentioned it wears small due to the case design and short lug length. I have about the same size wrist and you and the 43mm feels great on me. I tried the 40mm when it was released and didn't like it. Felt too stubby for me.


I would agree. I just measured my 6.3" circumference wrist and I'd say the flat portion of mine is 40mm, and the width from absolute edge to edge is 60mm. And I think I can pull off the 43.5 (see photo above), though I think I would prefer the 41.5.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

My GBRIII is the largest watch I own at 43.5mm. If I'm being honest, it's _right at the limit_ for what I would consider too large for my wrist. I wouldn't want to go any larger, but I can definitely wear this one without issues.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Yukoner1 said:


> My GBRIII is the largest watch I own at 43.5mm. If I'm being honest, it's _right at the limit_ for what I would consider too large for my wrist. I wouldn't want to go any larger, but I can definitely wear this one without issues.
> 
> View attachment 15475302


Looks fine, but at the limit. How big is your wrist, may I ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is the 41.5 on a 6.5 wrist. I sold the 39.5, it always seemed too small, and the proportions are much nicer on the 41.5


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish mine was the 39.5mm but I will say, the 43mm wears great for a daily, no issues with it at all.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I posted a comparison thread.








Oris Aquis Date 41.5 MM size comparison with 39.5 and 43.5


A friend of mine and I, both Aquis fans, bought 43.5mm Aquis on bracelets. His wrist is @ 6.5 inches/165mm, mine 7.25/184mm. We both decided, while they wore smaller than their dimensions, the watches were a bit too large. One of us said, "I wish they made 'em in 41-42." I'd tried on a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

I'll add I prefer the 41.5 to the 43.5. If you like larger watches, go with the 43.5. If you prefer a more traditional size, the 41.5.

I sold my blue 43.5 today, kept the 41.5. I lean toward 39-42mm.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

John Frum said:


> I'll add I prefer the 41.5 to the 43.5. If you like larger watches, go with the 43.5. If you prefer a more traditional size, the 41.5.
> 
> I sold my blue 43.5 today, kept the 41.5. I lean toward 39-42mm.
> View attachment 15490274


looks good, what is your wrist size?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

My wrist is about the same size and flat. The 43.5 wears great because of the lugs, but also the wider bezel. It won’t be an issue. The 41.5 will also be fine. Not a great answer, I’m just saying it comes down to personal preferences, not the other obvious factors like overhang.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

43.5mm Aquis, 8.25" wrist

Way too big I prefer 36-38mm watches.


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

dorningarts said:


> looks good, what is your wrist size?


7.25 inches/184mm, but round as opposed to flat.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

AngelDeVille said:


> 43.5mm Aquis, 8.25" wrist
> 
> Way too big I prefer 36-38mm watches.
> 
> View attachment 15499321


You think this is too big?, I would say the opposite


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

dorningarts said:


> You think this is too big?, I would say the opposite


I like to be able to put my hands in my pockets or be able to get mail from the mailbox from time to time....


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

AngelDeVille said:


> I like to be able to put my hands in my pockets or be able to get mail from the mailbox from time to time....


To each their own, but are you saying you have an 8.25 wrist and like to wear 36mm divers? If it were a dress watch I could kind of see it. There are very few divers in that size range to start with but like I said to each their own


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

AngelDeVille said:


> I like to be able to put my hands in my pockets or be able to get mail from the mailbox from time to time....


I just realised that at 36mm you can go with the ladies watches so there are actually quite a few available in that size


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

dorningarts said:


> I just realised that at 36mm you can go with the ladies watches so there are actually quite a few available in that size


not everyone is trying to compensate for something


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

AngelDeVille said:


> not everyone is trying to compensate for something


When I mentioned the ladies sizes I realized it may have come across in a way I did not mean, I mean no offense. Wear whatever you think looks good, I was just genuinely surprised by your choice, considering your wrist size, and I thought the Aquis looked great on you, but a tad on the small side, that is all. Not compensating, just commenting on my taste.


----------



## RadTime11 (Sep 10, 2020)

I have a 6.75" wrist with a 43.5 blue dial with blue rubber strap incoming, and I am so pumped! The fact that the lugs basically go straight down allows these watches to look great across the wrist-size spectrum, IMO.


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

dorningarts said:


> When I mentioned the ladies sizes I realized it may have come across in a way I did not mean, I mean no offense. Wear whatever you think looks good, I was just genuinely surprised by your choice, considering your wrist size, and I thought the Aquis looked great on you, but a tad on the small side, that is all. Not compensating, just commenting on my taste.


No need to apologize to easily ofended people. Looks like he is compensating for something.


----------



## StoneyBaloney (Jul 7, 2020)

AngelDeVille said:


> I like to be able to put my hands in my pockets or be able to get mail from the mailbox from time to time....


Do you find it's too large due to the circumference, or more due to the thickness (your pocket comment is a good point)?

I have been eyeing the 39.5 myself (7.5" wrists) but I still wonder about that 12mm thickness....
I too like the smaller watches.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a 7 1/8" and had to let my 39.5mm go, it was just too small of a diver for my taste. I suppose it all depends on what is your vision of what the watch will be, more of a tool diver or more of a dressy diver. Do take this with a grain of salt, because I also happen to really enjoy my 47mm diver.


----------



## dorningarts (Aug 14, 2014)

StoneyBaloney said:


> Do you find it's too large due to the circumference, or more due to the thickness (your pocket comment is a good point)?
> 
> I have been eyeing the 39.5 myself (7.5" wrists) but I still wonder about that 12mm thickness....
> I too like the smaller watches.


I had the 39.5, I found that it was not that it was too thick (12mm is really not thick for a diver), but that it has a stubby appearance because of the ratio of diameter to thickness. The 41.5 is the same thickness, but having a larger diameter, it just looks so much better, and wears sleeker, and I have 6.5 wrists


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

My 2 cents... I have a 6.75" wrist and had the 43.5 for just under a year. I went with that size based on everything I had read about the fit and the tight lug to lug. But I ended up selling it recently and have a 39.5 on order from Topper.

I absolutely loved my 43.5 but for some reason it just looked a tad _big_ when I glanced down at it or caught it in the mirror. (_not Invicta pumping iron, wearing tank tops in Florida big mind you _😁_; but it didn't have the "understated classy" feeling that my 40mm divers do_)

Oris is such a great watch that I'm sure you'll be happy with any size but it just felt a little too large for me. I'll try to remember to post my 39.5 when it gets here for comparison.









43.5mm on my 6.75" wrist


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

As others have previously stated, the Aquis case wears a bit smaller than other watches of this size due to the lugs. For example my 44mm Panerai's have a lug to lug length of 53mm vs the Aquis 43.5mm lug to lug of 50mm. 

The 43.5mm is perfect for my 7.25mm wrist. The 39.5mm felt small for my taste. 

The 39.5mm also seems a bit top heavy and out of proportion. I kept my thoughts to myself about this, but the female salesperson who did not seem to be a WIS, and had small wrists herself, volunteered she always feels the same way regarding the 39.5mm Aquis.


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Well, my 39.5 came in; I love it! It's perfectly scaled down to feel just right on my 6.75" wrist. It's a little hard to tell in the photo as they tend to make watches look bigger but you can see the difference from the 43.5 in my post above.

As I mentioned before, I think you'll like any size you choose. And since you mentioned that you wanted the blue face, you also have the in-between option. (41.5) For me, this all black (_and polished_) 39.5 is a Sub killer! Not that I can afford a Sub, nor would I want one if I could. The smaller size feels more like a classic, understated size. I love the dimensions and uniqueness of this little powerhouse!










New 39.5mm on my 6.75" wrist


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

ACL-Watch said:


> Well, my 39.5 came in; I love it! It's perfectly scaled down to feel just right on my 6.75" wrist. It's a little hard to tell in the photo as they tend to make watches look bigger but you can see the difference from the 43.5 in my post above.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I think you'll like any size you choose. And since you mentioned that you wanted the blue face, you also have the in-between option. (41.5) For me, this all black (_and polished_) 39.5 is a Sub killer! Not that I can afford a Sub, nor would I want one if I could. The smaller size feels more like a classic, understated size. I love the dimensions and uniqueness of this little powerhouse!
> 
> ...


That looks really great on you!


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

kritameth said:


> That looks really great on you!


Thanks, it feels "custom" to my wrist!


----------

